# Hello



## ToryP (Oct 1, 2021)

Brand new....having major trust issues with my husband of 10 yrs. He is very active in NA ,has 19 yrs clean. During covid I lost my work from home job and took a job on a warehouse working 3rd shift, 4 ten hrs nights...I'm in my mid 50's and this job literally broke me....constant pain, lost 2 toenail etc....I wasn't available to him more than twice a month. He hooked up with a 65 yr old woman from NA. I caught him and he confessed but said it was all virtual. I read his texts from her that say very different. He sought counseling. I am convinced he has a sex addiction because I've snooped before and intervened on the QT b4 anything happened....about 5 times in the 12 yrs we've been together. Well about 5 mos ago he took on a female sponsee even after I begggggged him not to. She's about 150lbs overweight, missing teeth...just not attractive but this is just his type. He says its because they aren't in a position to say no. I told him he has triggered my anxiety and jealousy because he spends all day long texting with her.....to be fair he also texts with his sponsor. But she called him to say her power what should she do. He went over there numerous times to fix her hot water heater and take her to the ER and stays with her. I just checked his fb messages and she asked him to buy her a pair of pants. I went to the safe and 40.00 in cash is missing. I would see the charge otherwise. So how do I trust him again? When we discuss her he swears its on the up and up.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

A few questions first.

Does your husband work?
Are you an Amazon worker!
What are your husband's good qualities, those that impact you directly?

You sound stuck in this train wreck of a marriage.
You have done your share to make the marriage work, he seems to do everything to break the marriage.

You ain't his Momma, you ain't his side piece, you are his wife.
He believes otherwise.



_Nemesis-_


----------



## ToryP (Oct 1, 2021)

He is retired and yes i did work for amazon but in July I got my old job back. I let loose on him the day b4 my bday 2 weeks ago because he did nothing...he claims he has dementia but tests show otherwise and he does have average aging brainwise. He made me a card with a very generic greeting....hope you have a great birthday. Pisses me off because I went all out for his and he is spending money we don't have on pants for her.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

He buys pants for her, he pants after here.

Put your big-girl pants on and leave him in his retirement.

You can survive well on your own, he can only be the wayward pooch.
He will do the slow dance and crumble.


What is there to stay for?
Just more pain and humiliation.


----------

